# Sea speakers?



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

I recently started a new job at a local pawnshop. My boss has a set of Sea speakers from his personal collection for sale there. I have never heard of them, and cannot find anything on them. He said that they haven't made speakers in 20+ years, which may explain why it is so hard to find any info on them. Have any of you had any experience with this brand? What were your impressions? They aren't in bad shape, and I am considering offering a trade or $100 for all seven of them. Does that seem fair?


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Are these actual drivers or speaker boxes with drivers and a brand name Sea. If these are raw drivers and are actually Seas drivers these are mostly very nice drivers. I am not aware that Seas made any complete speakers with boxes and crossovers.


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

Gregr said:


> Are these actual drivers or speaker boxes with drivers and a brand name Sea. If these are raw drivers and are actually Seas drivers these are mostly very nice drivers. I am not aware that Seas made any complete speakers with boxes and crossovers.


They are complete 2 way speakers. They have no identifying markings on the boxes, except for the Sea logo on the cloth grille. The package consists of four bookshelf size speakers and two larger (but not tower) speakers. I will have to get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Sounds like these are not Seas but SouthEast Acoustic. Is the driver a dark grey/black poly cone with the letters Sea with a loop coming off the bottom of the s and underlining the Sea script in kind of a sea foam green or light blue color? 
If so I believe the drivers were made in the USA in the '90s. Seems like they were car audio sub-woofers.


----------

